# Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

Als Medienpartner der Initiative um die EGOH freut sich die Anglerboardredaktion, dass hier tatkräftig für die Angler in die Bresche gesprungen wird und veröffentlicht gerne den Text des Newsletters
----------------------------------------------------​

NEWSLETTER







*NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE​*
WWW.EGOH.DE  FÜR DIE ALLIANZ GEGEN DAS VERBOT DER FREIZEITFISCHEREI IN DEN SCHUTZGEBIETEN DER AWZ BORKUMER RIFFGRUND // SYLTER AUSSENRIFF // FEHMARNBELT  // KADETTRINNE // POMMERSCHE BUCHT - RÖNNEBANK


*Keine weiteren Einschränkungen für 
die Freizeitfischerei! *
„Bedauerlicherweise  muss  ich  Ihnen 
Heute  mitteilen,  dass  wir  nicht 
genügend  Teilnehmer  für  unsere 
diesjährige  Frühjahrsfahrt  mit  Ihnen 
haben  und  deshalb  die  Tour  absagen 
müssen. Leider hat die Fangquote von 
3  Fischen  zum  Zeitpunkt  unserer  Fahrt 
viele verunsichert. 
Vergangenes  Jahr  und  auch  im  Jahr 
zuvor  war  die  Fahrt  mit  .....    bereits 
Ende  November  so  gut  wie 
ausgebucht.  Das  war  in  diesem  Jahr 
nicht der Fall.  Sooft musste ich mir auf 
der  Pferd  und  Jagd  Messe  Hannover 
und  in  diversen  Telefonaten  auch  mit 
treuen  Mitanglern  anhören  das  die 
Fangquotenregelung  den  Aufwand 
nicht  rechtfertigt  und  man  es  vorzieht 
die Tour nicht mitzumachen. 
Auch  vor  dem  Hintergrund  das  wir  in 
den Vergangenen Jahren nie deutlich 
mehr als nun erlaubt gefangen haben 
waren  die  wenigsten  zu  überzeugen, 
sodass wir keine 15 Anmeldungen  statt 
der sonst gut 40 Teilnehmer haben.“ 

*Dies ist ein Auszug aus einer aktuellen 
Stornierung.  Solche  Stornierungen 
gehen  zu  Hauf  bei  den  angel-
touristischen  Betrieben  an  der 
Ostseeküste ein! *

Die EU-Verordnung 2016/1903 regelt im 
Artikel 7 die Freizeitfischerei auf Dorsch 
in  der  Westlichen  Ostsee,  genauer 
gesagt  in  den  Subdivisionen  22-24. 
Danach gilt seit Beginn des Jahres eine 
Fangbegrenzung  von  fünf  Dorschen 
pro  Tag  und  in  der  Schonzeit  vom 
01.02. bis 31.03. von drei Dorschen. 
Bereits  die  Ankündigung  dieser 
Fangbegrenzung  hat  in  der 
Anglerschaft  zu  einer  kontroversen 
Diskussion  geführt  und  bei  den 
angeltouristischen  Betrieben 
Existenzsorgen ausgelöst. Diese Sorgen 
waren leider berechtigt! 

*Die  ersten  Ergebnisse  für  den  Januar 
2017 liegen vor: *
•  Im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren sind 
die Umsätze der Angelkutter um bis 
zu 70 % eingebrochen. 
•  Zahlreiche  Vereine  sagen  ihre 
traditionellen  Angelfahrten  wegen 
Mangels an Anmeldungen ab. 
•  Verleiher  von  Kleinbooten  stellen 
einen  deutlichen  Rückgang  von 
Anfragen und Buchungen fest. 
•  Erste  Mehrtagesfahrer  verlagern 
ihre Kutter nach Dänemark. 







Wir fordern daher:  
*Keine  weiteren  Einschränkungen  für 
die  Freizeitfischerei!  Durch  die 
Einführung  des  „bag  limits“  sind  die 
angeltouristischen  Betriebe  bis  an  die 
Grenze  des  wirtschaftlich  zumutbaren 
belastet!  Jede  weitere  Einschränkung 
kann alleine an der strukturschwachen 
deutschen  Ostseeküste    zum  Verlust 
von rund 118 Mio. Euro Umsatz führen!   *
  (JM) 


*Der Dorsch, 
 eine prägende Art der Ostsee,  
keine FFH Art „übers Hintertürchen“ *
Der  Dorsch  ist  nicht  nur  Brotfisch  der 
Berufsfischer  und  seit  Jahrhunderten 
ein wichtiges Wirtschaftsgut der Ostsee, 
auch  die  Angler  schätzen  das  weiße 
fettarme Fleisch des Dorschs.  






Jedes Jahr fahren über 160.000 Angler 
an  die  Ostseeküste,  um  dem  Dorsch 
nachzustellen.  Die  wirtschaftliche 
Bedeutung  der  Angler  ist  längst  nicht 
mehr  von  der  Hand  zu  weisen.  Etwa 
118  Mio.  €  lassen  sich  die  Angler  ihre 
Ausflüge  jährlich  kosten.  Aufsummiert 
aus  Anfahrt,  Unterkunft,  Verpflegung, 
Kutterfahrten und Köder, ergibt sich ein 
bedeutender *wirtschaftlicher  Wert  von 
etwa 40-45 Euro für ein Kilo geangelten 
Dorsch. *
Die Auswirkung des seit dem 1. Januar 
2017  gültigen  „bag  limits“  spüren  die 
Betroffenen  bereits  jetzt  sehr  deutlich. 
Zusätzlich  drohen  weitere  Ein-
schränkungen  für  Angler  in  Meeres-
schutzgebieten  der  Ausschließlichen 
Wirtschaftszone  (AWZ)  in  Nord-  und 
Ostsee.  Wirtschaftsgüter  können 
durchaus  schutzbedürftig  sein,  alleine 
dieses  macht  sie  jedoch  nicht  zu 
Schutzgütern  per  se.  Das  BMUB 
versucht  jüngst,  auf  diese  Weise 
eigene Belange begründen zu wollen. 
Dieses  lehnen  wir  sowohl  aus 
naturschutz-fachlicher  als  auch  aus 
wirtschaftlicher Sicht ab. 
Der Dorsch ist weder ein Schutzgut der 
FFH  Richtlinie  noch  wird  er  auf  der 
Roten  Liste  für  bedrohte  Tier  geführt. 
Und  auch  für  den  opportunistischen 
Schweinswal  ist  der  Dorsch  nicht  die 
Nahrungsgrundlage.  Den  Schutz  des 
Dorsches  als  Begründung  für  Angel-
verbote  in  FFH  Gebieten  der  AWZ 
heranzuziehen,  sehen  wir  als 
wissenschaftlich nicht tragfähig an. 
Natürlich ist der Dorsch eine prägende 
Fischart  der  Ostsee,  die  selbst-
verständlich  auch  in  ausgewiesenen 
Schutzgebieten  vorkommt  und  dessen 
Bestand  gesichert  werden  muss.  Aber 
ein  komplettes  Angelverbot  recht-
fertigt dieses nicht! 
Vom  Bundesamt  für  Naturschutz 
werden  hauptsächlich  Schwämme, 
Hydrozoen,  Echinodermaten  und 
Benthosgemeinschaften  als  lebens-
raumtypische  Arten  genannt.  Der 
Dorsch  wird  hier  nicht  als  prägendes 
Tier aufgeführt und er ist auch nicht in 
den  Anhängen  der  Richtlinie  gelistet. 
Der  Dorsch  ist  demnach  auch  nicht 
ausschlaggebend  für  den  bemän-
gelten Zustand der genannten Lebens-
raumtypen.  
*Es  bleibt  hier  also  zu  vermuten,  dass 
der  Dorsch  aufgrund  seiner  Aktualität 
und  seines  medialen  Interesses 
herangezogen  wurde.  *
 Hiervor 
möchten  wir  eindringlich  warnen.  Der 
Schutz  der  Ostsee  in  ausgewiesenen 
Gebieten  ist  wichtig,  aber  bitte  vor 
Gefahren.  Dazu  zählt  das  Angeln  als 
naturverträglichste  Form  des  Fischens 
nicht.   (AS) 

Februar 2017 
Mitglieder der Allianz gegen das Verbot 
der Freizeitfischerei (16.02.2017) 

•  Angelverband Niedersachen e.V.  
•  Anglerboard.de (Medienpartner) 
•  Anglerunion Nord e.V.  
•  Baltic-Kölln Heiligenhafen  
•  Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.  
•  Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.  
•  Deutscher Meeresanglerverband 
e.V.  
•  Deutscher Nautischer Verein von 
1869 e.V.  
•  Deutscher Tourismusverband e.V.  
•  Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein 
mbH EGOH  
•  Handelsverband Nord e.V.  
•  Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe 
GmbH & Co. KG  
•  Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg- 
Vorpommern e.V.  
•  Landesanglerverband Sachsen-
Anhalt e.V.  
•  Landesanglerverband Schleswig-
Holstein e.V.  
•  Landessportfischerverband 
Schleswig-Holstein e.V.  
•  Ostsee-Holstein Tourismus e.V.  
•  Speedy-Shop  
•  Sylt Marketing GmbH  
•  Tourismusverband Mecklenburg-
Vorpommern  
•  Tourismusverband Schleswig-Holstein  
•  Unternehmensverband Ostholstein-
Plön  
•  Verband der Bäder- und 
Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.  
•  Verband für Camping- und 
Wohnmobiltourismus in Schleswig-
Holstein e.V.  
•  VR Bank Ostholstein Nord – Plön eG 
•  Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein 
e.V. 
•  Zebco Europe GmbH 






Wassertourismus in 
Schleswig-Holstein 
e.V. nimmt Arbeit 
auf und tritt der Allianz bei! 
Der  Wassertourismus  ist  einer  der 
bedeutendsten  Wirtschaftszweige  des 
Landes  Schleswig-Holstein.  Damit  sich 
diese  touristische  wie  wirtschaftliche 
Bedeutung  auf  einem  stabilen 
Fundament  entwickeln  kann  und 
Chancen  ebenso  wie 
Herausforderungen  rechtzeitig  erkannt 
und angenommen werden können, ist 
eine  starke  Gemeinschaft  aller  am 
Wassertourismus  Beteiligten 
erforderlich.  
Die  landesweite  Dachorganisation 
Wassertourismus  in  Schleswig-Holstein 
e.V.  (WISH)  hervorgegangen  aus  der 
bereits  seit  Jahren  erfolgreich  tätigen 
Hafenkooperation  BalticSailing-  gibt 
zukünftig  diesen  Aktivitäten  einen 
offiziellen  Rahmen  und  wird  zunächst 
insbesondere die  Wassersportbereiche 
Segeln  &  Yachting,  Surfen  &  Kiten 
sowie  Angeln  in  Lobbyarbeit  und 
Marketing unterstützen.  (SB) 

IMPRESSUM 
Herausgeber: Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein 
mbH EGOH   Röntgenstraße 1   23701 Eutin    
Redaktion: Jens Meyer (JM)   fachliche Zuarbeit 
Alexander Seggelke DAFV (AS), Sandra Belka 
Wassertourismus in Schleswig-Holstein (SB)   
meyer@egoh.de 
Fishing Masters Show On Tour 
am 22. + 23. April 2017 
auf Fehmarn/ Burgstaaken 
Erstmalig  an  zwei  Locations: 
Süsswasser- & Meeresangeln 
Podiumsdiskussion zum Angelverbot


----------



## Flatfish86 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr fahren über 160.000 Angler
> an  die  Ostseeküste,  um  dem  Dorsch
> nachzustellen.  Die  wirtschaftliche
> Bedeutung  der  Angler  ist  längst  nicht
> ...



Die Zahlen sind übrigens auch vom Thünen Institut... müssten dann ja wie die Fangzahlen auch falsch sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

Ich sehe die Zahlen in der Realität auch noch höher ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind übrigens auch vom Thünen Institut... müssten dann ja wie die Fangzahlen auch falsch sein...



"Falsch" ist nicht richtig, aber halt nicht mehr aktuell. Die tatsächlichen, neueren Zahlen sind deutlich höher! Da ich keine Erlaubnis habe, diese zu veröffentlichen, werde ich das auch nicht machen. Im WWW zum verlinken habe ich die noch nicht gefunden, sollten aber in den nächsten Wochen veröffentlicht werden.

Man munkelt jedoch von 754.- Euro pro Angler/ Jahr und einem wirtschaftlichem Gesamtfaktor von über 130 Mio Euro....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

und selbst das halte ich persönlich noch für zu niedrig


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und selbst das halte ich persönlich noch für zu niedrig



Ich treibe zumindest den Schnitt deutlich nach oben :q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

Und ich erst - bei meiner Anreise alleine....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Zahlen in der Realität auch noch höher ...



160000 sind viel zu wenig, man nehme alleine die Anzahl der ausgestellten Tourischeine an der Küste usw. und jeden Angler der mehrfach hoch fährt, der dann auch jedes mal neu gezählt werden muss, da er mehrmalig die Ausgaben dort lässt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

ergibt sich ein 
bedeutender *wirtschaftlicher Wert von 
etwa 40-45 Euro für ein Kilo geangelten 
Dorsch. *


 Und wie viel bekamen noch mal die schädlichen Schleppnetzfischer, welche den Gewässerboden zerstören, Tonnen an Beifang produzieren und wie Heuschrecken von einem Fanggebiet zum nächsten reisen und alles platt machen?#d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

zwischen 80 Cent und 1,40 grob


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und wie viel bekamen noch mal die schädlichen Schleppnetzfischer, welche den Gewässerboden zerstören,



Hast Du nicht aufgepasst? Schleppnetzfischer machen den Boden  nicht kaputt- ist doch alles Weichgrund....

Das ist quasi Gewässerpflege #q#q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht aufgepasst? Schleppnetzfischer machen den Boden nicht kaputt- ist doch alles Weichgrund....
> 
> Das ist quasi Gewässerpflege #q#q



Stimmt das schöne Pflänzchen Rodudendrust sagte so etwas....sorry mein Fehler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: Newsletter Februar 2017: NEIN ZUM ANGELVERBOT IN NORD- UND OSTSEE*

Ich frage mich gerade, wie hoch der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden durch das Baglimit sein könnte? Alleine im Januar knapp 7.000.000 Euro. Wie ich auf die Zahlen komme? Hochrechnen habe ich von der Wissenschaft gelernt .

Gesamtumsatz, Anzahl der Monate, 30% Kutterangler,70% weniger... Das nur für Januar und Kutterangler!


----------

